# tyre pressures for track



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Got Cadwell Park coming up this weekend.

I just wanted to know if anyone had experimented with tyre pressures when going on track?

I had to drop mine down a bit on the last track day but purely as they were 44psi after a decent stint.

Any experiences would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

29psi cold (assuming oem) and don't adjust them as the increase in pressure is a good indication as to how hard they are working, by the time 40psi is coming up the tyres are really starting to go off and it is time to do some cool down laps and then come in.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

The increase in pressure is a good indicator that they are working. You might find that say, the front right and rear right tyres are doing most the work if the track is mostly left handers, so levelling them off can help to keep it balanced. A few hot laps will let you know


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Agree*



Arcam said:


> 29psi cold (assuming oem) and don't adjust them as the increase in pressure is a good indication as to how hard they are working, by the time 40psi is coming up the tyres are really starting to go off and it is time to do some cool down laps and then come in.


+1 :bowdown1:


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks guys for the info. Very helpful on the day and the car was awesome!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I never adjusted my tyre pressures on track when using Dunlops, Bridgestones or R888s, but on the MPSSs, the fronts just get way too high and need to be bled after a few laps.

As Arcam says, that is an indication they are working (too hard in this case), hence why I am going up to 285 MPSS on the front rather than the 255s I currently have.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

When I was sprinting at Blyton, the front and rear right tyres were a lot higher than the left as it was nearly all left hand corners. Makes sense to level them out if the difference is large enough, to keep the car balanced. 

I suppose only if you are chasing tenths and not just have a few fast laps


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Yeah I found the fronts were the ones that did get hot quicker. I had to bleed the N/S front to bring it back into check with the others which seemed to improve things.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

willgts said:


> Yeah I found the fronts were the ones that did get hot quicker. I had to bleed the N/S front to bring it back into check with the others which seemed to improve things.


+1 :bowdown1:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i too have overheated my MPSS`s..... saw 39psi at the ring, and thats with nitrogen @ 29psi cold....
thinking of trying 27psi next time - any thoughts?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

nick the tubman said:


> i too have overheated my MPSS`s..... saw 39psi at the ring, and thats with nitrogen @ 29psi cold....
> thinking of trying 27psi next time - any thoughts?


The only thing you can do is adjust the pressures hot. Try within reason to equalise all four corners to the lowest corner. 

No point in trying to guess what cold pressures to start with as the results will differ depending on ambient temperature, track temperature, how hard you're driving etc.

The onboard TPMS is very useful for this, although of course you need to get the car rolling again to get it to resample post adjustment I think.


----------



## speedsingh (Dec 6, 2010)

willgts said:


> Got Cadwell Park coming up this weekend.
> 
> I just wanted to know if anyone had experimented with tyre pressures when going on track?
> 
> ...


Nissan Do recommended increasing the front pressures to 31psi before a track day (Cold) as apposed to 29psi.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

speedsingh said:


> Nissan Do recommended increasing the front pressures to 31psi before a track day (Cold) as apposed to 29psi.


Sorry but whoever said that doesn't know what they're talking about. If you drive the car properly then your temps will go much higher and it'll be like driving about on balloons.

As David Yu said the pressures should be dropped to about 30psi when hot and left like that all day. Then go out cold and low pressure (like race drivers start all races), warm up in the first two laps and your car will handle properly when hot. Hard driving can easily add 5-15psi to tyre pressures especially if you do long sessions.


----------



## speedsingh (Dec 6, 2010)

Guy said:


> Sorry but whoever said that doesn't know what they're talking about. If you drive the car properly then your temps will go much higher and it'll be like driving about on balloons.
> 
> As David Yu said the pressures should be dropped to about 30psi when hot and left like that all day. Then go out cold and low pressure (like race drivers start all races), warm up in the first two laps and your car will handle properly when hot. Hard driving can easily add 5-15psi to tyre pressures especially if you do long sessions.


TYRE PRESSURES
For high speed/high performance driving, the tyre pressure must be adjusted as shown in the table below, to maintain stiffness and balance within both the front and rear tyres. This information is also included within the 2011 model owners manual.
TYRE CONDITION	PRESSURE KPA
COLD	FRONT = 210 - 220 kPa
REAR = 200 kPa
WARM	FRONT = Prevent tyre pressure from exceeding 270 kPa
REAR = Prevent tyre pressure from exceeding 260 kPaABOUT TYRE CONDITION
COLD Tyre Condition
When tyres are cold adjust them to the figures shown in the table above. During high speed/high performance driving around 30 to 60 minutes, the tyre temperatures will increase and as a consequence, tyre pressure will increase.
WARM Tyre Condition
Once the tyres have reached a warm condition ensure that they do not exceed the warm tyre pressures shown in the table above.

Thanks


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

^^^ conversion to PSI anyone?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Google ?

Kilopascal [kPa] To Psi [psi] Converter


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

You can quote the manual, but thats just about the acceptable range of temperatures, not what is optimal for actual handling when driven at the limit on tracks by drivers who can tell the difference.

I've driven many trackdays in GTRs and hundreds in total, as have many others on here, so anyone who is interested in learning what the reality is can benefit from that shared experience (including instructors and ex-F1 drivers who've driven my cars), otherwise feel free to try it yourself, or just ignore it.


----------



## speedsingh (Dec 6, 2010)

nick the tubman said:


> ^^^ conversion to PSI anyone?


220Kpa = 31.9psi

270Kpa = 40psi

Thanks


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

This I can answer... lol 

When using the Toyo's there ideal pressure is approx 31 -32 psi.. so I start out on track from stone cold with 26 front and 28 rear, which allows them within 2 laps to be up to correct temp and tyre pressure.

The Dunlops started at the same pressures from cold , 26 and 28 and by the time i finished 7 laps were near 40 psi and no good to man nor beast.

I know I give them a harder life than most but you have to keep the pressures down or they will move around like skates on ice..


The best way is to go out on slightly under pressure, but not enough to throw the light up - and then come in after 4 laps , check , adjust and go back out, keep doing this untill you don't get too much rise and you should be there.

Remember to check again when cooled down, and re -pressurise before starting car or the low pressure warning light will come on..

Rich.


----------



## Armanc1 (Nov 23, 2011)

The best description of the tyre pressure adjustment I've read! Covers both most used tyre types imho.... :clap:



Chubby said:


> This I can answer... lol
> 
> When using the Toyo's there ideal pressure is approx 31 -32 psi.. so I start out on track from stone cold with 26 front and 28 rear, which allows them within 2 laps to be up to correct temp and tyre pressure.
> 
> ...


----------



## peterwbaker (Feb 21, 2012)

270 kPa = ~ 39 PSI, Peter


----------

